# [MLDONKEY & Kurobox ] Comment l'installer ?

## lcoulon

Pouvez me dire comment installer mldonkey sur ma Kurobox ?

merci de votre aide,

----------

## papedre

Hello, 

je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'est la kurobox, mais sinon, tu dois seulement faire :

  emerge mldonkey pour l'installation 

Ensuite tu lances mldonkey dans un terminal pour lancer un core.

Et tu lances mlgui ( je suis plus très sur du nom) pour avoir une interface graphique convivial.

En esperant que ca reponde à ta question. 

A+

----------

## lcoulon

Ca me marche pas vraiment, j'obtient le message suivant :

KURO-NAS root #  emerge mldonkey

Calculating dependencies

!!! The short ebuild name "mldonkey" is ambiguous.  Please specify

!!! one of the following fully-qualified ebuild names instead:

    app-emacs/mldonkey

    net-p2p/mldonkey

KURO-NAS root #

----------

## papedre

dans ce cas tu fais : 

```
emerge net-p2p/mldonkey 
```

Enfin avant je te conseille d'utilisé l'option '-pv' afin de vérifier ce qu'il va installer !!

Tu as ce message car portage trouve 2 ebuilds correspondant à ta commande. Il faut juste indiquer lequel tu veux.

----------

## lcoulon

Pas meilleur , regarde ce que j'obtient :

KURO-NAS root # emerge -pv net-p2p/mldonkey

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-p2p/mldonkey" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.21-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~ppc keyword)

# <squinky86@gentoo.org> (17 Aug 2004)

# Masked by request of upstream developers.

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.27-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~ppc keyword)

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.16-r9 (masked by: ~ppc keyword)

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.28-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~ppc keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

et ensuite quand je tape :

# emerge -pv net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.28-r4

j'obtient : 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.28-r4 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.28-r4) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

KURO-NAS root #

----------

## papedre

D'après ce que je vois, ta KuroBox doit avoir une architecture 'ppc'. 

Cependant, mldonkey n'a pas d'ebuild stable pour cette architecture ( tu peux voir ca plus facilement su packages.gentoo.org http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=net-p2p;name=;offset=30 ) 

Extrait de la doc Portage : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 *Quote:*   

> Pour influencer le comportement de Portage, vous devrez modifier des fichiers dans le répertoire /etc/portage. Il est vivement recommandé d'utiliser ces fichiers et de ne pas utiliser de variables d'environnement. 
> 
> Vous pouvez créer les fichiers suivants dans le répertoire /etc/portage : 
> 
> package.mask contient la liste des paquets que vous voulez ne jamais installer. 
> ...

 

Maintenant, quand JE vois un package masqué, je me dis qu'il doit bien y avoir une raison, et donc j'évite de l'installer.

Je préfère installer un package 'non stable' (~ppc), mais je sais qu'il peux y avoir un bug.

Donc, personnellement, j'installerais la version 'net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.16-r9' en tapant la fonction suivante : 

```
echo net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.16-r9 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

Puis tu relance l'emerge, et l'installation devrais fonctionner.

Cependant, une bonne lecture de la doc de Portage est pas mal pour savoir ce que l'on fait.

A+

PS : Je peux me gourrer, je suis un Noob

----------

## lcoulon

Ca ne semble pas marcher ...

emerge net-p2p/mldonkey

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.16-r9

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-p2p/mldonkey" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.21-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~ppc keyword)

# <squinky86@gentoo.org> (17 Aug 2004)

# Masked by request of upstream developers.

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.27-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~ppc keyword)

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.16-r9 (masked by: ~ppc keyword)

- net-p2p/mldonkey-2.5.28-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~ppc keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## Polo

en fait c'est 

```
echo "net-p2p/mldonkey ~ppc" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

qu'il faut faire

puis installer mldonkey avec

```
emerge net-p2p/mldonkey
```

----------

## lcoulon

Ca semble lancer l'install, peux tu me détailler ce que ces lignes signifient ? ( je suis newbie)

Cela semble "forcer" l'installation ... Pourquoi n'est - elle pas authorisée avant ?

Ensuite, comment dois je m'y prendre pour configurer mldonkey ?

Est-ce possible depuis une l'interface Web ?

Merci à vous.

----------

## Polo

en fait comme te l'a dit papedre, la kurobox a une architecture basée sur du ppc (enfin, d'apres ce que j'ai lu d'un post de TGL, et de la newsletter...), et sur cette architecture, le paquet mldonkey est pas considéré come stable. donc portage, pas fou, ne va pas installer ce paquet, sauf si tu lui indique le contraire. c'est ce a quoi sert la ligne 

```
echo "net-p2p/mldonkey ~ppc" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 (elle indique a portage que pour le paquet mldonkey, il faut utiliser la branche unstable symbolisée par "~ppc".pour indication, la branche stable est indiquée par "ppc" pour ton architecture, hein...)

ensuite, une fois que tu a indiqué ca a portage, tu peux installer le paquet avec 

```
emerge net-p2p/mldonkey
```

(il y a deux paquets qui s'appellent mldonkey, alors faut préciser..)

voila, avec ca il va installer les dependances, les telecharger, les compiler, et tout et tout...

voila.

apres pour la conf, normalement, celle par defaut doit suffire. pour le lancersoit tu tape 

```
mldonkey
```

ce qui va te lancer le core, soit en root

```
/etc/init.d/mldonkey start
```

qui chez moi est bien plus pratique, car il pourra se lancer a chaque démarrage si tu fait un 

```
rc-update add mldonkey default
```

.

voila apres, si tu veux le controler par l'interface web, ouvre ton brouteur a l'adresse http://localhost:4080

voila voila

----------

## papedre

He oui, je m'etais gourrer dans la syntaxe

Sinon, je te conseille vraiment la doc portage pour comprendre ce que tu viens de faire ...

Elle n'étais pas autorisé par defaut car le package n'est pas encore considérer comme stable pour cette architecture. Tu as seulement indiquer au système que tu autorisais l'installation d'une version 'non stable', et UNIQUEMENT pour ce programme. ( voir 'melange branche stable et instable' dans doc).

Par contre, je ne sais pas comment est décider le changement niveau d'un package ??????? 

Ensuite, pour lancer le prog et l'interface graphique, relis ma première reponse...

A+

----------

## lcoulon

Tout est installé mais je n'arrive pas a trouver l'emplacement de mldonkey ...

----------

## Polo

ben le binaire doit etre dans /usr/bin, et les données que tu va télecharger sont dans /home/p2p/.mldonkey

----------

## kernelsensei

 *lcoulon wrote:*   

> Tout est installé mais je n'arrive pas a trouver l'emplacement de mldonkey ...

 

tu peux regarder tes PMs stp  :Smile: 

----------

## lcoulon

je viens de te répondre par PM.

Contacte moi par email .

----------

## lcoulon

Polo,

J'ai demarré MLDonkey comme tu me l'a indiqué, d'ailleurs j'obtient :

```
# /etc/init.d/mldonkey start
```

 * Starting mldonkey...

 * Directory /home/p2p/.mldonkey not existing, trying to create...

 * ...ok!                                                                 [ ok ]

Mais lorsque je veux me connecter à l'interfece Web via le port 4080, cela ne fonctionne pas ...

( http://10.0.1.100:4080 )

Comment faire ?

----------

## thanhat

Essaie plutôt :

http://127.0.0.1:4080

----------

## lcoulon

Ca ne marche pas non plus ...

J'obtient un message de Firefox qui m'indique : Connection Refusée lors de la tentative de contact...

----------

## thanhat

Je n'ose pas demander si tu as un firewall ?  :Wink: 

----------

## lcoulon

Non pas de Firewall logiciel mais sur connecté a un routeur, mais je vois pas comment celui ci pourrait bloquer puisque j'essaie d'acceder a MLDonkey depuis mon LAN local, pas depuis le WAN ...

Lorsque je fait un netstat --listen j'ai bien le port 4080 en "écoute" ...

```
tcp        0      0 *:4080                  *:*                     LISTEN
```

J'ai Webmin qui tourne sur le port 10000 et Apache sur le port 80 de ma Kurobox ( son adresse est 10.0.1.100 ) toutes ces interfaces sont joignables ...

Alors finalement, pourquoi acceder a ML donkey via localhost : 127.0.0.1:4080 ?

je ne comprends pas trop ...

Voici ce que j'ai lorsque je tape : mldonkey 

# mldonkey

Resolving [Kurobox] ...done

Using threads

Network Global Shares registered

Network Direct Connect registered

Network Open Napster registered

Network Gnutella registered

Network G2 registered

Network Fasttrack registered

Network FileTP registered

Network BitTorrent registered

Network Donkey registered

Network Soulseek registered

Updating options to level 3

LOADING SHARED FILES AND SOURCES

Network.load_complex_options not implemented by BitTorrent

Network.load_complex_options not implemented by FileTP

Network Soulseek disabled

Network Donkey enabled

Network BitTorrent enabled

Network FileTP enabled

Network Fasttrack disabled

Network G2 disabled

Network Gnutella disabled

Network Open Napster disabled

Network Direct Connect disabled

Error loading ./comments.met: Sys_error("./comments.met: No such file or directory")

enable

enabling...

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Network.recover_temp not implemented by BitTorrent

Network.recover_temp not implemented by FileTP

QUERY URL http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-best.met

QUERY URL http://members.lycos.co.uk/appbyhp2/FlockHelpApp/contact-files/contact.ocl

QUERY URL http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/antip2p.txt

Welcome to MLdonkey client

Check the forums at http://www.mldonkey.org/ for updates

as long as http://www.mldonkey.org/ is not maintained

To command: telnet 127.0.0.1 4000

Or with browser: http://127.0.0.1:4080

Welcome to MLdonkey

17/ 3, 17:04:39: Saving shared files and sources

Network.save_complex_options not implemented by BitTorrent

17/ 3, 17:04:39: Options correctly saved

17/ 3, 17:04:39: Core started

Disabling output to console, to enable: stdout true

----------

## thanhat

Ben en fait c'est http://127.0.0.1:4080 si tu es en local. !

Mais je n'avais pas saisi que ta machine était distante.

Donc c'est bien http://ip_de_ta_machine:4080

Essaie un 

```
/etc/init.d/mldonkey restart
```

Sinon, j'ai un bon tuto pour configurer ton mldonkey par la suite : http://membres.lycos.fr/mldonkeye/

----------

## lcoulon

J'ai fait un restart et lorsque je tape : http://10.0.1.100:4080/  ( ip de la Kurobox ou est installé MLDonkey )

Firefox ne répond : Le document ne contient aucune donnée ...

Y a t-il des configs a changer dans /etc/conf.d/mldonkey  ?

Je ne sais pas quoi faire .

Merci de ton aide

----------

## thanhat

Voilà mon /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

```

passerelle root # cat /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

# /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

# Config file for mldonkey control script

# Change the following vars only if you know

# what you're doing, there's no checking for

# invalid data yet!

# owner of mlnet process (don't change, must be existing)

USER="p2p"

# home dir of owner (don't change, must be existing)

BASEDIR="/home/p2p"

# subdir if any (will be created, if not existing)

SUBDIR=".mldonkey"

# logfile (/dev/null for nowhere)

LOG="/var/log/mldonkey.log"

# bandwidth control, values in kb/s

LOW_DOWN="20"

LOW_UP="12"

HIGH_DOWN="30"

HIGH_UP="600"

# nice level, 0<x<19, more nice -> less cpuspeed consumed

NICE="19"

# mldonkey server ip, usually localhost

SERVER="localhost"

# port for webinterface, usually 4080

PORT="4080"

# to enable password restricted access,

# uncomment and set BOTH following vars:

#USERNAME="admin"

#PASSWORD=""

```

----------

## lcoulon

et bien j'ai le même ...

alors que faire ?

----------

## Starch

je ne sais pas si c'est ça, mais essaie de mettre l'ip de ton eth0 dans server au lieu de localhost.

Si il utilise cette variable pour binder, il va binder sur 127.0.0.1 et donc le serveur ne sera pas accessible sur le réseau local.

Je m'explique mal. Mais la journée fut longue

EDIT: autant pour moi, visiblement ça écoute bien partout d'après les messages précédents...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tcp        0      0 *:4080                  *:*                     LISTEN
> 
> 

 

++

Starch'

----------

## thanhat

Je crois savoir, dans ton fichier /home/p2p.mldonkey/downloads.ini, tu dois autoriser les ips de toutes les machines qui ont le droit de se connecter à mldonkey:

alors fais un 

```
vi /home/p2p.mldonkey/downloads.ini
```

Et rajoute (ou complète) :

```

    (************************************)

    (* SECTION : Interfaces *)

    (* Options to control ports used by mldonkey interfaces *)

    (************************************)

        (* list of IP address allowed to connect to the core via telnet/GUI/WEB

        list separated by spaces, wildcard=255 ie: use 192.168.0.255 for 192.168.0.*  *)

 allowed_ips = [

  "127.0.0.1";

  "255.255.255.255";

  "192.168.0.1";

  "192.168.0.2";]

        (* port for Graphical Interfaces *)

 gui_port = 4001
```

Bon chez moi 192.168.0.1 et 192.168.0.2 correspondent aux becanes de mon réseau.

Mais j'ai rajouté 255.255.255.255, pour pouvoir taper mon mldonkey du net.

----------

## lcoulon

Lorsque je met ceci :

# /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

# Config file for mldonkey control script

# Change the following vars only if you know

# what you're doing, there's no checking for

# invalid data yet!

# owner of mlnet process (don't change, must be existing)

USER="p2p"

# home dir of owner (don't change, must be existing)

BASEDIR="/home/p2p"

# subdir if any (will be created, if not existing)

SUBDIR=".mldonkey"

# logfile (/dev/null for nowhere)

LOG="/var/log/mldonkey.log"

# bandwidth control, values in kb/s

LOW_DOWN="6"

LOW_UP="2"

HIGH_DOWN="30"

HIGH_UP="10"

# nice level, 0<x<19, more nice -> less cpuspeed consumed

NICE="19"

# mldonkey server ip, usually localhost

SERVER=" 10.0.1.100"

# port for webinterface, usually 4080

PORT="4080"

# to enable password restricted access,

# uncomment and set BOTH following vars:

#USERNAME="admin"

#PASSWORD=""

Quand MLDonkey se lance, j'obtient des choses étranges au niveau des Bind ...

Resolving [Kurobox] ...done

Using threads

Network Global Shares registered

Network Direct Connect registered

Network Open Napster registered

Network Gnutella registered

Network G2 registered

Network Fasttrack registered

Network FileTP registered

Network BitTorrent registered

Network Donkey registered

Network Soulseek registered

Updating options to level 3

LOADING SHARED FILES AND SOURCES

Network.load_complex_options not implemented by BitTorrent

Network.load_complex_options not implemented by FileTP

Network Soulseek disabled

Network Donkey enabled

Network BitTorrent enabled

Network FileTP enabled

Network Fasttrack disabled

Network G2 disabled

Network Gnutella disabled

Network Open Napster disabled

Network Direct Connect disabled

Error loading ./comments.met: Sys_error("./comments.met: No such file or directory")

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4662

Error: Exception bind failed: Address already in use during startup

enable

enabling...

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 6881

Exception in BTTracker.start_tracker: bind failed: Address already in use

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 6882

Exception bind failed: Address already in use while init bittorrent server

Network.recover_temp not implemented by BitTorrent

Network.recover_temp not implemented by FileTP

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4080

Exception http server while starting bind failed: Address already in use

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4000

Exception telnet server while starting bind failed: Address already in use

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4002

Exception chat server while starting bind failed: Address already in use

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4001

Exception gui server while starting bind failed: Address already in use

Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 1213

Exception gift server while starting bind failed: Address already in use

QUERY URL http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-best.met

QUERY URL http://members.lycos.co.uk/appbyhp2/FlockHelpApp/contact-files/contact.ocl

QUERY URL http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/antip2p.txt

Welcome to MLdonkey client

Check the forums at http://www.mldonkey.org/ for updates

as long as http://www.mldonkey.org/ is not maintained

To command: telnet 127.0.0.1 4000

Or with browser: http://127.0.0.1:4080

Welcome to MLdonkey

17/ 3, 18:11:08: Saving shared files and sources

Network.save_complex_options not implemented by BitTorrent

17/ 3, 18:11:08: Options correctly saved

17/ 3, 18:11:08: Core started

Disabling output to console, to enable: stdout true Last edited by lcoulon on Thu Mar 17, 2005 7:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thanhat

Il faut que tu lances mldonkey avec la commande :

```
/etc/init.d/mldonkey start
```

Et non pas en utlisant /usr/bin/mldonkey

----------

## lcoulon

J'ai bien fait : /etc/init.d/mldonkey start

----------

## thanhat

Je crois que les logs parlent d'eux mêmes :

 *Quote:*   

> Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4080
> 
> Exception http server while starting bind failed: Address already in use
> 
> Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4000
> ...

 

Et voilà ce qu'on trouve dans /home/p2p/.mldonkey/downloads.ini :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         (* port for Graphical Interfaces *)
> 
>  gui_port = 4001
> ...

 

Tes ports sont déjà utilisés ! 

Alors soit tu changes tes ports (dans le downloads.ini), soit tu trouves ce qui toune sur le port 4080 and co.

----------

## lcoulon

Oui mais c'est etrange en effet ces ports ne sont utilisés par aucune appli.

Est-ce que MLdonkey tourne correctement, c'est pas certain ...

Comment pourrais je faire pour installer la derniere version de MLdonkey disponible ?

Lorsque je fais un emerge mldonkey , ce n'est pas la toute derniere version qui est installée ...

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## papedre

Bon, a priori, tu as des erreurs car tu lances plusieurs fois le programme mldonkey.

En effet, a la deuxieme connexion ou plus, le prog te dis que les ports sont déjà occupés.

Donc, essaye de te connecter dessus sans relancer mldonkey.

Tu peux voir si tu as déjà un core de lancer en tapant : 

```
ps aux | grep mlnet
```

Si tu as plusieurs lignes, alors ton core doit etre lancé.

A+

----------

## lcoulon

Bon j'ai restauré mon image de Kurobox et ré-installé MLdonkey

a present, MLdonkey demarre correctement, mais l'interface Web n'est toujours  pas dispo

# /etc/init.d/mldonkey start

 * Starting mldonkey...

 * Directory /home/p2p/.mldonkey not existing, trying to create...

 * ...ok!                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

Kurobox root #

Avant, j'avais bien 2 MLdonkey qui se superposaient, ce qui expliquait le pb de ports ...

----------

## papedre

Vu ton message d'erreur, as tu essayer de créer ce repertoire : 

```
mkdir /home/p2p/.mldonkey
```

Ou verifie si tu n'as pas un pb de droit ( mais dans ton 'home', ca serait surprenant )

----------

## Polo

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Vu ton message d'erreur

  *lcoulon wrote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/mldonkey start
> 
>  * Starting mldonkey...
> 
>  * Directory /home/p2p/.mldonkey not existing, trying to create...
> ...

  moi je ne vois qu'un mldonkey qui s'est lancé correctement... il y a le "[ok]" a la fin.... et les droits, ca m'etonnerait aussi... il est en root

----------

## lcoulon

hum bizzare ! ca semble fonctionner maintenant, l'interface web est disponible, j'ai modifié le fichier ainsi :

nano /home/p2p/.mldonkey/downloads.ini

Mettre ladresse de la Kurobox :

       (*****************************)

    	(*   Never edit options files when  *)

        (*       the daemon is running      *)

    (************************************)

    (* SECTION : Main *)

    (* Main options *)

    (***********************************)

        (* small name of client *)

 client_name = uzqbfc

    (************************************)

    (* SECTION : Interfaces *)

    (* Options to control ports used by mldonkey interfaces *)

    (************************************)

        (* list of IP address allowed to connect to the core via telnet/GUI/WEB

        list separated by spaces, wildcard=255 ie: use 192.168.0.255 for 192.168.0.*  *)

 allowed_ips = ["10.0.1.255";]

Par contre le fait de faire /etc/init.d/mldonkey stop

bloque la console, je n'ai plus le prompt on dirait que MLdonkey met 10 ans pour s'arreter ...

----------

## Polo

 *lcoulon wrote:*   

> hum bizzare ! ca semble fonctionner maintenant, l'interface web est disponible

  ben tu a juste fait ce qu'il fallait pour autoriser la prise de controle de l'interface mldonkey par une machine distante, mais appartenant a ton réseau.... *lcoulon wrote:*   

>         (* list of IP address allowed to connect to the core via telnet/GUI/WEB
> 
>         list separated by spaces, wildcard=255 ie: use 192.168.0.255 for 192.168.0.*  *)
> 
>  allowed_ips = ["10.0.1.255";]

 

sinon, je confirme que parfois (ca ne me le fait pas tout le temps) mldonkey met pas mal de temps pour s'arreter...

edit : si jamais tu veux utiliser un front end plutot que l'interface web, je te conseille sancho-bin qui est dans portage..... juste deux trois réglages a faire pour qu'il se connecte au core de ta kurobox, et ca va rouler tranquile...

----------

## lcoulon

 *Quote:*   

> mldonkey met pas mal de temps pour s'arreter...

 

la par exemple j'ai été obligé de faire un CTRL C pour obtenir le prompt ...

Apres plus de 10" , MLDonkey semble poser pb pour s'arreter avec /etc/init.d/mldonkey stop

Etes vous, vous aussi obligé de faire un CTRL C pendant le process de stopage ?

----------

## papedre

Non, je disais ca par rapport à ce message :

 *Quote:*   

> Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4080
> 
> Exception http server while starting bind failed: Address already in use
> 
> Exception: bind failed: Address already in use at port 4000
> ...

 

J'avais reussi a recreer ce cas en lancant 2 sessions de mldonkey ..

----------

## Polo

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Non, je disais ca par rapport à ce message

 

ah oui, pardon... j'avais pas fait le rapport... mes neurones ont un peu de mal le soir  :Razz: 

@ icoulon : non, généralement, mldonkey s'arrete chez moi en 3/4 secondes... ca m'est arrivé parfois de faire des ctrl-C, mais rarement.... tres rarement.

----------

## lcoulon

ah ... alors j'ai aussi un pb ailleurs car chez moi il ne veut pas stoper ...

sinon je suis en train d'essayer Sancho bin mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer :

echo "net-p2p/sancho-bin ~ppc" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Kurobox root # emerge sancho-bin

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sancho-bin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-p2p/sancho-bin-0.9.4.17 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/sancho-bin-0.9.4.20 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/sancho-bin-0.9.4.19 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/sancho-bin-0.9.4.21 (masked by: missing keyword)

----------

## papedre

C'est parce que le package est masquer.  

Keyword t'indique qu'il 'nest pas encore stable pour ton architecture. Tu devrais relire les reponses que je t'ai donner en debut de ce post car il s'agit du meme cas.

Et par contre, je me repete, mais lire la doc sur l'utilisation de portage car elle est hyper important pour bien comprendre Gentoo.

----------

## lcoulon

oui j'ai bien compris que ce package n'est pas certifié d'ou 

echo "net-p2p/sancho-bin ~ppc" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

alors pourquoi apres cela, emerge ne fonctionne toujours pas ?

----------

## Polo

sancho-bin est pas a installer sur ta kurobox... c'est un binaire pour les architectures x86.... en revanche, tu peux l'installer sur ta machine cliente.... (si elle n'est pas sous gentoo, soit tu l'installe dessus  :Razz:   soit tu peux prendre une version de sancho pour win, linux, ou *BSD ... t'as le choix....)

pour les infos sur le paquet, voir ici

et sa homepage :http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Leftovermath

Hello,

Juste une petite question : 

Est-ce que MLDonkey tourne avec telnet?

Tu te connectes en ssh ou rlogin sur ta machine et tu fais 

```
telnet localhost 4000
```

Ou un autre port si tu as changé. Tu devras peut-être remettre 127.0.0.1 dans l'options allowed_ips.

Si cela marche cela fera déjà un bon point de départ.

Math

----------

